
My experience with Firefox Quantum [as compared to Chromium] - vifon
https://blog.einval.eu/2017/11/my-experience-with-firefox-quantum.html
======
blckshd
About the profiles, Firefox supports "Multi-Account Containers" [1], it's like
profiles but per-tab. You can also force some websites to open in a tab (like
facebook.com in a "Social Media" container). You should definitely give it a
try!

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15256603](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15256603)

~~~
vifon
I did give them a try and I use them for a different purpose. I use profiles
when I want a separate set of bookmarks, browsing history and/or addons (like
a work/home separation). I use containers if I want a different set of
cookies, so usually if I need to log into a single service with multiple
identities. Maybe I should have mentioned that in the article but I totally
forgot about the containers when writing. They are nice but I wouldn't miss
them much if they were gone.

How can I force a specific website to always open in a specific container? I
cannot find it.

~~~
blckshd
With the website open in a container, click on the Multi-account containers'
icon (the 3 squares with a +) and check "Always open xxx in yyy".

~~~
vifon
I needed to install this addon[1]. Somehow I enabled the containers on Firefox
55 or 56 previously (possibly with about:config) and I didn't have this
button. Thanks!

[1]: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/multi-
account...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/multi-account-
containers/)

EDIT: Yes, it was privacy.userContext.enabled in about:config.

------
Asturaz
I started to use Firefox Quantum after a 8 years long breakup. I'm impressed,
so impressed that Firefox Quantum is the first browser I'm paying for every
month, there is a donate link on Mozilla's homepage in the footer.

------
harrygallagher4
I have really been enjoying Quantum. It's noticeably faster on almost every
page I use daily, or maybe it's just placebo. I have noticed that on pages
that are very JS and video heavy (YouTube, KhanAcademy) it is quite a bit
slower than Chrome, so I've just been using chrome for those.

~~~
_virtu
I had to switch back because of this. For example Google docs was dog squeeze
slow.

~~~
arbie
It is odd. Web sites load noticeably faster, but web _apps_ take longer to
load than Chrome. Only tested on Google SPAs so far, though, so it may be a
lack of optimization.

~~~
dannyw
That is easily explained by faster rendering / CSS (Stylo) but a slower JS
engine (vs V8)

------
Dolores12
switched to Firefox because Mozilla was the only company that was against
inclusion of DRM into w3c standard.

------
discreditable
One area I think Firefox could improve is site-level permissions. For example,
when third-party cookie blocking is enabled, Chrome will display an icon in
the URL bar when cookies are blocked. Using that icon, you can allow cookies
if you need to. In Firefox, there's no way to tell that cookies are being
blocked, and the procedure to unblock them (for me) involved finding the
origin setting the cookie and manually setting the site permissions to allow
cookies.

Another example: clicking the information icon for any site in Chrome allows
me to quickly enabled/disable permissions. Have a site that is loading really
abusive Javascript? In Firefox, there's no way to disable JS for the page
outside of using your adblocker or globally disabling it. In Chrome, just
click the site icon, click the Javascript menu, and choose disable.

------
FichteFoll
Might as well plug my update experience as well, although _you_ in particular
have already seen it:

[https://gist.github.com/FichteFoll/903baad8447ce83e81dee1789...](https://gist.github.com/FichteFoll/903baad8447ce83e81dee17892e59ec2)

Regarding multiple tabs, I use this:
[https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/multiple-tab-
han...](https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/multiple-tab-handler/) It
also cooperates with Tree Style Tab (since it's from the same developer)

